# Buying used/refurbed photography gear w/no knowledge?



## Evan55T (Jan 6, 2017)

Currently there's are used nikon d700's for sale @ adorama and @ this local camera shop in my town, unlike adorama the local camera shop in my town doesn't list the rating of how refurbed the camera is. The guy there just says it's *used* and has a 90 day warranty like every other local camera shop i've been to.

---

So yeah the issue is i don't know how reliable/in working condition the camera @ the local shop or any shop i visit because i don't have any knowledge of the parts of a camera and what to check specifically. Like to me when i go to a shop and look @ a used camera i want to buy say a d700 i take a few shots/play around with it and just by looking at it looks fine to me tbh but like i said idk what i'm doing.

I probably could've googled this question/information or searched it up here but i figure i might as well ask *if there is an easy solution or if camera's are just pretty reliable overall and i won't have to worry about a major issue with certain parts/pieces of the camera going bad. *

---

And yes i probably should do a ton of research on camera bodies/specific parts to check etc. as this question does seem sort of ignorant but i am trying to find an easy solution to this problem


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2017)

There is no "definite" check...  Like all used gear, I would start with a thorough visual inspection.  Is it clean, does it appear to have been well cared for (wear marks are fine, evidence of being dropped/banged, no so much)?  Are the battery terminals clean?    Do all the controls move smoothly and perform their intended function?  How many shutter cycles?  The D700 is rated for 150,000 shutter cycles, so if it's at 140,000, chance are it may be getting to the end of it's life, 'though mine has logged 200,000+ and continues to work just fine.  Put a lens on it, take a few shots in different modes, at different settings, and see how they look.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 6, 2017)

tirediron said:


> There is no "definite" check...  Like all used gear, I would start with a thorough visual inspection.  Is it clean, does it appear to have been well cared for (wear marks are fine, evidence of being dropped/banged, no so much)?  Are the battery terminals clean?    Do all the controls move smoothly and perform their intended function?  How many shutter cycles?  The D700 is rated for 150,000 shutter cycles, so if it's at 140,000, chance are it may be getting to the end of it's life, 'though mine has logged 200,000+ and continues to work just fine.  Put a lens on it, take a few shots in different modes, at different settings, and see how they look.



Thank you sir, i find buying photography gear sort of analogous to buying cars or certain parts though i'm just getting lazy and looking for an easy solution. 

Also i could bring someone with me to take a look at it who has more experience then i do (which was my 1st idea), but atm no one is close by that i know of.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 6, 2017)

If it looks in good condition and everything works and you have a three month warranty - that is as good as you are going to get. If it is not a good camera, it should become apparent within three months.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2017)

If you buy it, upload your first photos to something free like Picassa which will display the shutter count in the photo data.  Or ask if you can check it at the store if they don't know what it is.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> If you buy it, upload your first photos to something free like Picassa which will display the shutter count in the photo data.  Or ask if you can check it at the store if they don't know what it is.



Solid advice from all three posters above. Refurbished by Nikon is sold by Cameta Camera, for example, and this stuff has been cleaned, and checked. MUCH refurb gear was simply returned to the vendor, and in the USA cannot legally or ethically, be sold as NEW equipment.Best Buy has a really liberal, 30-day return period, and generates a LOT of refurb gear. This equipment is now being sold mostly through a handful of BIG dealerships, like Adorama, B&H, and Camera Camera. Again--the VAST,vast,vast majority of _Refurbished by Nikon _gear is returned merchandise--this is a far,far cry from "Used".

Many refurbs have One Wedding on them. Or One Christmas. Or one big wedding anniversary celebration. Or One big Family Reunion on them. I used to sell cameras at retail=, and I can tell you, "Buying instead of renting,and then returning," is what the Big Box retailers have made so,so easy to do. Buy a camera, shoot the event, return it, and in doing so create another almost-new *refurb f*or the supply chain. Verrrrrrrrry different than a three year old *used camera* some local wedding pro sold to a small-town dealer.

Go into the shop. Stick in a memory card, and shoot some test shots, take the card home, and upload a .JPG from the Nikon in question, and get an online shutter count. A shutter count total, and comparing that against the camera, will likely tell you a lot. Like a car with 20,000 miles on it, and worn-out seat upholstery. 20K? No, more likely 200,020K.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy it, upload your first photos to something free like Picassa which will display the shutter count in the photo data.  Or ask if you can check it at the store if they don't know what it is.
> ...



Dude holy **** thank you so much good information 

Yeah a lot of people are saying to bring my own mem card and take photos at the shop on the camera/lens and look it over in post processing. So would you say that is the top of your list to check for any major issues?

---

Also in regards to the best buy return policy, could i potentially do that go out and buy a super expensive lens and camera if i were to say shoot an event like you said then return it after im done for full price that i paid for? Ik that sounds ethically wrong but hey more power to the people that thought of doing that lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, bring your own card, and shoot some "real photos". See if it can focus a lens or two. See if the meter is right. LOOK at the camera...wear on the new Nions is hard to spot, compared to older film cameras. Look CLOSELY, and look for dirty areas in crevices. LEAVE and go home, and check the shutter count. Also...se what the NAME is that the camera assigns to the folder for the images.

But, shoot, return a new camera for full price? Yes, unethical.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, bring your own card, and shoot some "real photos". See if it can focus a lens or two. See if the meter is right. LOOK at the camera...wear on the new Nions is hard to spot, compared to older film cameras. Look CLOSELY, and look for dirty areas in crevices. LEAVE and go home, and check the shutter count. Also...se what the NAME is that the camera assigns to the folder for the images.
> 
> But, shoot, return a new camera for full price? Yes, unethical.



Thanks again for information, and yeah i mean i sort of learned how to drive a manual tranny by test driving vehicles at the dealership but obviously never buying them. 

In regards to ethics/morals my conscious is free because i could care less about big corp companies/businesses like they already have loads of money so... but if it was something different involving an individual then yeah i'm never going to be dishonest (just my philosophy).


----------



## unpopular (Jan 7, 2017)

Was the d700 part of the oily sensor recall? And if so, is there any way to determine if it had been recalled and repaired or if it was subject?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2017)

unpopular said:


> Was the d700 part of the oily sensor recall? And if so, is there any way to determine if it had been recalled and repaired or if it was subject?


Not that I'm aware of...  AFAIK, the D700 was one of the few releases where there were absolutely NO issues at all.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes as tirediron says d700 was a solid camera. This is the camera that premiered around $3,495 and later dropped to $2,995 and then was closed out somewhere a little north of 2K. Unlike the D600 with the oil slinging and the self destructing shutter mechanism or the D800 with the left side focus problems, the d700 seemed to have been blessed with no widespread problems whatsoever.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 9, 2017)

So after i've take photos/shots with my memeory card inserted into the used camera im trying to buy what software do i upload it to again? 

Or if upload an image/photo onto my computer will it just automatically show me the shuttercount/cycle?


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 10, 2017)

*BUMP*

Have some images of the memory card/files here if anyone can please take a look at (uploaded to photoshop shouldn't be a diff between data in lightroom tho)?



















---

So is this really a 9-year old barnyard find d700 with only 2300 shutter count and im only paying lol650 for it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

I am looking at this on my phone and I'm not sure where you're getting the 2300 frame count Kama especially since it says the folder is 700 underscore 8182 so it looks like at least 8182 frames perhaps many more.I can't really see what it is you're looking at. The best idea is to take a JPEG, the last one you shot on the camer, and upload that to one of the web-based services that offers you a shutter click count


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I am looking at this on my phone and I'm not sure where you're getting the 2300 frame count Kama especially since it says the folder is 700 underscore 8182 so it looks like at least 8182 frames perhaps many more.I can't really see what it is you're looking at. The best idea is to take a JPEG, the last one you shot on the camer, and upload that to one of the web-based services that offers you a shutter click count



In the photos it's under image count, i think. Not sure how reliable these websites are.

Tbh i have no idea with the 700_"8182" means it seems sort of suspicious. PRETTY PLEASE someone on the forums tell me what this means^^^


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

Nikon has allowed users to determine how they want the files to be named and how they want the files to be foldered. If you put a memory card in the camera and format it will name the card Nikon D700.

if you don't do anything it's likely that the individual folder will be labeled 700. Inside of that folder will be the final numbers-- which the user has input in 
On.

It is very possible that the user/owner had two different Nikons and wanted one with low file numbers and another with higher file numbers, and began the 2333 sequence before the 8182 number.

First off is the DCIM folder, and then inside of that can be multiple folders for different cameras like Nikon d3x Nikon d2x Canon 5D, all inside of one single DCIM folder. Due to the importance of file numbering and naming, the user has options on how he wants the files to be named and/or numbered. The user can begin a sequence at the number 500 if he wants to and it's possible that happened.

It is also very possible that that  D700 is indeed a barnyard find that was barely used. The key is to look extremely closely at the camera. These new digital bodies do not show paint wear the way older metal cameras did. You need to look very closely at things like the corners of the hot shoe, the threads on the eyepiece, the base plate of the camera,etc. Look at the rubber covering. if the camera has truly been used only 2333 frames it will look like it is damn near New as in new new new new. If you see any significant wear marks or dirt or dust or Gunk and you'll know the camera is not 2333 frames old,  but older then that.

Please excuse my talk-to-text and Android phone.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 11, 2017)

Gotcha thanks again derrel so i found this thread on a diff forum D700 shutter count - extremely low! and the OP there basically has the same issue as i do.

So the file #'s such as "700_8182" DO NOT correspond with how many shutter count the dslr has (which is the interesting part because this dslr only has 2333 and how would the file # even go up to 8182 in the first place?).
I think you mention a possible situation, *but from what i've read d700's or older dslrs w/16 bits automatically reset their shutter count to 0 @ 65xxx or some # like that* and the file #'s only go up 9999 so that could be the reason why it's "700_8182" prolly an indication of a highish shutter count dslr.

---

Ugh dude so many mixed feelings here this is why forums are so unreliable lmao , i don't even know what to believe so *how do i check whether it's a 16 bit unsigned integer or a 24 bit signed integer? And is like 65k shutter count even a lot on the camera anyways like 1/3 it's life?*


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 11, 2017)

Dude - it's not only about the shutter count.  As Derrel stated earlier, check the camera for wear and tear which would definitely be present if there were 65K+ activations.  Test all of the functions that you can in store and ensure they are working.  If you're not comfortable buying used then pass on it and buy a new camera.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Dude - it's not only about the shutter count.  As Derrel stated earlier, check the camera for wear and tear which would definitely be present if there were 65K+ activations.  Test all of the functions that you can in store and ensure they are working.  If you're not comfortable buying used then pass on it and buy a new camera.



Gotcha and i will look at it again tomorrow anyways and check for things you guys mentioned thanks btw for the information . I think i'm just over reacting in the thing i just mentioned tho resetting it's shutter count coz if i can find d700's with 70k shutter count, or 80k shutter count etc. for sale i think this it was just a false alarm that people are mentioning...

D700 Final Shutter Count: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D5, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2017)

Or maybe just go to Adorama... I don't know what camera stores you're going to but why can't they just tell you what you want to know?? 

There have been some camera/electronic stores in some of the NY/NJ area that have been notorious for years for pulling a bait and switch and generally ripping people off - so they stayed on the move, would close up shop and reopen elsewhere. Now I don't know for sure if this is still going on, but it had been, and I don't even live there but know about it from having been a photographer for years. So go to a reputable store, especially if you're buying used.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 11, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Or maybe just go to Adorama... I don't know what camera stores you're going to but why can't they just tell you what you want to know??
> 
> There have been some camera/electronic stores in some of the NY/NJ area that have been notorious for years for pulling a bait and switch and generally ripping people off - so they stayed on the move, would close up shop and reopen elsewhere. Now I don't know for sure if this is still going on, but it had been, and I don't even live there but know about it from having been a photographer for years. So go to a reputable store, especially if you're buying used.



Yeah i guess it would be better for me to order online @ adorama go into shop @ NY and test it out and see if it like it coz i can still return it within the store. 
However they don't have any d700's for sale online and do you know how cool and insane it would be to find a 2300 shutter count d700 that's 8 years old?

This is the store Le Camera & Video - Princeton, NJ it's supposedly been open for 15 years+ and i've been recommended this store by another really good shop i go to so i doubt it's shady.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 11, 2017)

Good advice ^^^   I hadn't noticed that the OP is in NJ and therefore presumably has access to Adorama and B&H - both in the Midtown area of Manhattan if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## adamhiram (Jan 11, 2017)

Evan55T said:


> This is the store Le Camera & Video - Princeton, NJ it's supposedly been open for 15 years+ and i've been recommended this store by another really good shop i go to so i doubt it's shady.


Le Camera used to have a 2nd store in Cherry Hill, NJ and I wasn't particularly impressed.  They were friendly enough, but their stock was pretty limited since it wasn't their main store, and used gear was basically what you see is what you get.  The prices on used gear weren't anything special, and I found some issues with the one lens I was considering.  It very well could have just been because their small satellite store wasn't a priority, but I figured I would share my experience.

However I did wind up going to another semi-local store called Allen's Camera in Levittown, PA (allenscamera.com).  I had a much better experience there, and have purchased much of my gear there since.


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 12, 2017)

So i went to the store today and spent like 20 minutes looking in every compartment/area of the camera on the exterior seems to be in good shape, also i asked the owner and he said the camera arrived just recently which is always a good sign.

There are some small specs of white dirt near a dial and some dust on the "outside" of the viewfinder eyepiece not inside it, but other then that the d700 is immaculate. Here are some pics if anyone can chime in that wud be awsome too .


----------



## unpopular (Jan 12, 2017)

DO IT!!!!


----------



## Evan55T (Jan 12, 2017)

unpopular said:


> DO IT!!!!



Okay!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 12, 2017)

I totally respect your careful consideration here. If it were me I'd buy it and hope I don't regret it.

That's how I roll.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2017)

Eyepiece shutter blind control is NEW...paint has not yet worn off of it, and that is probably THE first area where a carried high-end Nikon camera shows wear. Lettering looks clean on the buttons. WB button has a couple minor dings, since that is the far side top corner of the camera, where it will get hit or hit "things". Looks good.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 12, 2017)

Evan55T said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, bring your own card, and shoot some "real photos". See if it can focus a lens or two. See if the meter is right. LOOK at the camera...wear on the new Nions is hard to spot, compared to older film cameras. Look CLOSELY, and look for dirty areas in crevices. LEAVE and go home, and check the shutter count. Also...se what the NAME is that the camera assigns to the folder for the images.
> ...



I've always been fascinated by the difference in attitude that many people, me included, have relative to cheating or stealing from individuals and corporations, and how we decide who or what has enough money to make them fair game.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2017)

yeah...I just let that post slide on by me...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> yeah...I just let that post slide on by me...



Same.  Just made a mental note of the poster's character.


----------

